# Richest politician in Andhra Pradesh



## Pragadheesh (Apr 1, 2009)

"Hyderabad, April 1 (IANS) With assets of over Rs.770 million (Rs.77 crore), Chief Minister Y.S. Rajasekhara Reddy's son Y.S. Jaganmohan Reddy is undoubtedly the richest politician in Andhra Pradesh.

Jaganmohan Reddy, who is making his debut in electoral politics by contesting from the Kadapa Lok Sabha seat, owns movable and immovable assets of more than Rs.774 million (Rs.77.40 crore).

He declared this while filing his nomination papers through his uncle and sitting MP from Kadapa Y.S. Vivekananda Reddy before the district returning officer and Kadapa district collector Sashibhushan Kumar.

Jaganmohan Reddy has set a record if one goes by what has been declared by other candidates who filed nomination papers for the first phase of polls.

According to the statement submitted to the returning officer, Jaganmohan Reddy owns immovable assets of nearly Rs.380 million (Rs.37.99 crore) and his wife Bharati Rs.84.8 million (Rs.8.48 crore).

The chief minister's son, an industrialist, said he has Rs.31,695 in cash and Rs.1.6 million (Rs.16 lakh) in the bank. He also has third party loans of Rs.66.3 million (Rs.6.63 crore) but no bank loans.

A major part of his money is in 15 private firms in the form of bonds and shares. This includes shares of Rs.300 million (Rs.30 crore) in Bharati Cements and Rs.61.3 million (Rs.6.13 crore) in Sandur Power Project company.

The statement also shows that Jaganmohan Reddy and his wife own properties in Hyderabad, on the outskirts of the city, and in other parts of Kadapa district, Udupi and Shimoga."

source:
*in.elections.yahoo.com/articles.ht...tnl-andhra-chief-minister-s-son-worth-ov.html


----------



## Coool (Apr 1, 2009)

Andhra pradesh Rockzz


----------



## confused!! (Apr 1, 2009)

^^supporting Congress or what??


----------



## Coool (Apr 1, 2009)

^ I hate politics.....But, In this elections i'm congress side


----------



## apoorva84 (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG..these rich SOBs....politics is a sure shot way to becoming a crorepathi in no time.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 3, 2009)

Pragadheesh said:


> "Hyderabad, April 1 (IANS) With assets of over Rs.770 million (Rs.77 crore), Chief Minister Y.S. Rajasekhara Reddy's son Y.S. Jaganmohan Reddy is undoubtedly the richest politician in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Jaganmohan Reddy, who is making his debut in electoral politics by contesting from the Kadapa Lok Sabha seat, owns movable and immovable assets of more than Rs.774 million (Rs.77.40 crore).
> 
> ...



lol this is only what they say....these idiot have got hundreds of crores of rupees(all black money)...only if the swiss bank shows all the accounts of these politicians, they'll be screwed!.....recently after the nominations, police  have started searching each n every vehicle and for one day itself, they've found 5 crores without bills or proper receipts.....god save this country.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Coool said:


> ^ I hate politics.....But, In this elections i'm congress side



u've got crush on sonia or what?


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess hes either got all of this money from Real estate or mining..

even here in karnataka, the north karnataka politicians would even put bill gates to shame with the amount of money they have...these guys have their own helicopters and have even funded Operation Lotus single handedly ( operation lotus is the name given by the media for the act of the BJP luring people from other parties to it by offering them cash/other incentives)


----------



## Coool (Apr 3, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> u've got crush on *sonia* or what?



She is urs dude....enjoy


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 4, 2009)

Coool said:


> She is urs dude....enjoy



yawn..


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Kandivli (Mumbai) businessman is richest neta in LS race, with Rs.514 Cr.
His Name is Khimji Patadia.

(source TOI and other leading Gujrati News paper)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2009)

The politicians, especially Indian National Congress in Andhra Pradesh. Are corrupted.

They simply give 10 paise to the people and take 90 paise of every rupee  to their pockets. It's a shame on Y.S. RajaSekhar Reddy that he disclosed that he has total assets of only 33 lakhs.

I'm from the same town of Y.S. RajaSekhar Reddy. if you just ask Any one in the town will tell you about the assets he is having on his name and even more on his family members. It's more than 1lakh crores.

They need to change.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the story is all most same ever where.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 1, 2009)

Pragadheesh said:


> "Hyderabad, April 1 (IANS) With assets of over Rs.770 million (Rs.77 crore), Chief Minister Y.S. Rajasekhara Reddy's son Y.S. Jaganmohan Reddy is undoubtedly the richest politician in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Jaganmohan Reddy, who is making his debut in electoral politics by contesting from the Kadapa Lok Sabha seat, owns movable and immovable assets of more than Rs.774 million (Rs.77.40 crore).
> 
> ...



Woooh,That is nothing compared to the black money he holds,and the number of binami companies he own's.One more trivia here YSR actually mortgaged his house 
before previous elections for election expenditures,look at his bank balance now and the number of companies he legally owns under his son's name,forget about the number of companies they hold on binami.They're looting our money man.Also what about the newspaper they launched with our money and soon to be launched television channels all with publicly looted money.


----------



## freshseasons (May 1, 2009)

apoorva84 said:


> OMG..these rich SOBs....politics is a sure shot way to becoming a crorepathi in no time.




  How about a exception sometimes...!


----------



## Ecstasy (May 2, 2009)

Whats so surprising about politicians being rich? Go check your local corporator also, even he/she will be very rich. They know how to milk the money out from public and govt.

Saale sab chor hai!!


----------

